
Facebook news threat risks 'big stick' tax hit - pawnednow
https://www.afr.com/technology/facebook-threatens-to-ban-news-20200901-p55r7s
======
pawnednow
Facebook runs the risk of getting slugged with a general tax on all internet
transactions if it goes ahead with its threat to remove all news content from
its platforms to avoid sharing revenue with Australian media companies, former
competition regulator chairman, Professor Allan Fels, has warned.

